# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Встречайте: новая операционная система

## Hanson

До сегодняшнего дня мы ни разу не слышали о компании Oblong Industries. Возможно, через некоторое время это имя будут знать все.
Помните фильм «Особое мнение»? Эпизоды, где герой Тома Круза передвигает картинки на дисплее с помощью рук?.. — инженеры компании Oblong Industries хорошо помнят. Но то был фильм, а теперь у нас есть g-speak.

Создатели называют ее «пространственной операционной системой». Название на 100% отвечает сути: все манипуляции производятся в воздухе с помощью специальной перчатки со встроенными сенсорами.

Технические подробности пока не разглашаются
источник hi-tech.mail.ru + там видео еще есть

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Pain

Курто

----------

